# What does a 12" Oversized Poodle look like?



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I heard from my breeder, that Fenton will be oversized, likely 11 to 12 inches at maturity.

I can't quite visualize what that really looks like, as my little poodle whom recently passed, was 9 inches. My Dad's poodle went oversized, but now that it is my Fenton, and my reality, I can't quite get a "visual" of what that will be like. I didn't want a miniature, but an oversized toy. Does anyone have photos of their 11 to 12-inch toy poodle (or tiny miniature)? I would love to see photos and narrative of what that size is like and capable of, as far as outdoors fun and adventure. This will be fun! Thank you!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congrats on the new puppy. I'm sorry for your loss...that's always such a hard thing. This new puppy will be so much joy for you and fun. I probably shouldn't even answer this because I don't have an over-sized toy. Someone will though and come along soon. I just wanted to say that my in size, 10" toy, Matisse, about 7 lbs AND my smidgen of a Poodle, my Maurice who is tiny(don't know height but probably 8" and 4 or 5 LBS) are BOTH _very_ adept at hiking in the woods, scampering under and over brush and fallen logs, can leap over creeks and can go for miles without tiring. Maurice especially. He's tireless and a fitness freak. They are great hiking buddies and_ if _they ever got tired or injured they're both light weight enough to pick up and sling over my shoulder for the duration of the hike back down the trail. :amen:


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

that is the size of my Zoe






7lbs 10 0z and 12 inches









Does that help?


Zoe is capable of anything. She thinks she is a big dog. She can go for miles or be happy going around the corner.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

There is a gap on my balcony between the glass and the floor, and I was always afraid Mister Hobbs, my 9 inch toy, would fall asleep and roll under it. I was always afraid he'd get picked up by a bird of prey. He did break his leg when he was young and I was always worried about him. I tried to carry him in a front carrier on hikes with the shepherds, though he enjoyed it, he was always bouncing and carrying on, and i was afraid he'd topple out (even though he was harnessed in). We live by the ocean now, and I couldn't bring him, barely breathing that he might snap another leg. When he passed, I was horrified. It was unexpected. I couldn't loose him, but I had. And I was getting unhinged. I had lost a shepherd 6 months prior, and another old girl is barely hanging on. But the loss of Mister, I couldn't comprehend. So, I went through the saga of what size to get, and I went all the way from another toy through to the standards. the miniature seemed a good mid point, but i couldn't get over the cuddling aspect of my Mister Hobbs. I found Fenton, and the breeder said he would be over-sized, but I don't know what that means, now that I think of it. I ordered a sturdy backpack for those long hikes where the cougars and bears roam, but the birds of prey will still be above. I think now "how big is that going to be really? Will he still be able to be cuddled? Will be too big for the back pack? So, I get Fenton in a couple of weeks, when he will be 9 weeks old. I suppose that is the trouble when you get in between sizing. It is hard to predict the final sizing.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow, you've been through it. I never had a dog break a leg. I think the good exercise they get every day helps or maybe it's just in the genes whether or not their bones are soft, maybe diet...who knows. I had Chihuahuas when I lived in Idaho up in the panhandle. I had two and my Dobe and Lab. We all went on big, long, hard hikes there and some easier ones too. The Chihuahuas would leap off my very high bed like they jumped and leaped out in the woods. There was no stopping them. And they were tough as nails. I guess the Poodles are more fragile. We don't do such long or hard hikes anymore. But they seem fine. I worry about birds of prey but mostly when out in the open. There, more caution is needed. I make sure my dogs are explicitly obedient and they do not get to go too far ahead, they check in frequently and must stay pretty near. It use to help when I had big dogs too. They'd all stick together pretty much. If a human is near by, birds of prey aren't likely to swoop down. They're afraid of humans. 

I'd put some chicken wire or some kind of modification on a deck where the railing isn't quite adequate. Those kinds of things make me nervous too. My daughter's old apartment had too much width between the slats. Even my Doberman could get his shoulders through them and that made me nervous. I had to bring dogs inside when they'd rather hang out on the deck or else be super vigilant. If you want a less vulnerable dog, then maybe a large mini or Standard would work better. (?) Even though the toys can do practically anything as far as distance, deggree of difficulty in a hike ...things a big dog can, they are indeed more vulnerable to certain things.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

I get it! Our previous was a toy, never actually did figure out height, but he was around 12-13lbs, which is a bit on the big side for a toy.

We had no clue what size Honey was supposed to be as dad was a toy (way smaller than our previous tpoo) but mom was a fair size mini. So it could have gone either way, but I suspected she would not be dad size.

So far she is 15 weeks and 6.25lbs so I think she is going to be mom's size, maybe even a little heavier. 

But it was hard buying stuff as we were scratching our heads...will this be too big? or too small?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin is an oversized toy and exactly 12 inches high x 12,5 inches long.

He weighs about 6 lbs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> Will he still be able to be cuddled?


Never too big or too small to be cuddled.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Never too big or too small to be cuddled.


Totally agree.Zoe is a cuddlebug , but I imagine it has nothing to do with her size, rather her personality.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Never too big or too small to be cuddled.


Yes, and at 12 inches, they're still very small dogs !


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My poodle is from 2 toy parents and is 12" tall and 8.5 pounds








This is him next to my 3 pound pom and my 20 pound mixed breed










He hikes on his own, and keeps up just fine (he's 11 now so slowing down just a little). He's not a super cuddly dog but you can force him and he's a fine size for it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well an oversized toy will be much more refined and weigh less than a Mini of the same height, but as a New Yorker, who must carry my dogs quite a bit, I can tell you that even one extra pound makes a huge difference in comfort when you have them on your shoulder or back for a length of time. As a lap dog fine, for walking fine, to lift up for a minute fine, but no way, no how would I want to be carrying an oversized toy for more than a minute or two!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is around 11 inches and 4.25 kilos/9.5 pounds. Lovely size - big enough to manage by herself in most circumstances on the ground, but small enough to lift easily with one hand when necessary; takes up very little space in the car or on the bed and excellent lap size; loves walking and playing and cuddling; a toy dog, but not so small that I have ever worried about hypoglycaemia etc.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My Molly is a small MiniX who is 11iches and 13lbs. She has the 'sturdier' bone structure of a mini . As you see she is still small enough and cuddly! Toys do have 'finer' bones but you can protect those bones by having a physically fit dog! They can do anything the big guys can! LOL!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Never too big or too small to be cuddled.


So true. One of my favorite dogs I used to pet-sit was a Soft-Coated Wheaten who had no idea of her size and would curl up in my lap or be held like a baby in my lap. It was the sweetest thing


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Never too big or too small to be cuddled.



Definitely! My 30kg standard has zero compunctions plonking himself in my lap if he wants a cuddle!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

TP, not oversized toys are big boned. Merlin is only six pounds, which makes him lighter than some regular size toys. When I got him he was 5 pounds. Way too thin, but still, 5-6 pounds are good sizes to carry !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> TP, not oversized toys are big boned. Merlin is only six pounds, which makes him lighter than some regular size toys. When I got him he was 5 pounds. Way too thin, but still, 5-6 pounds are good sizes to carry !



Um, this may sound odd, but follow my thinking on this - the current generation of toy poodles from show breeders like Merlin and Timi are, are more up on leg and more refined than we have ever seen before. I really don't trust my measuring very much, so I am not sure how tall Timi is, but I feel certain that she is over 10" tall. By eye she looks a good 2" taller than 14 year old Teaka, yet Teaka, who I think is 9ish inches, weighs a pound and a half more than her.
Yet, I would not call Timi over-sized, and you know why - because every single TP in adult trim that I see in the ring is WAY bigger than her. Thus I conclude that in reality, much like they have long chosen to ignore bans on hair spray and coloring in the ring, I believe that there is also a universal agreement to ignore them being over 10" tall.
This being the case, when I hear breeders saying that a TP is going to go oversized,I think that they mean much bigger than Timi or Merlin! Like oversized for the ring, which is probably at least 13", maybe more!
My breeder sort of confirmed this for me recently when she warned me that for my next puppy to be the weight that I want, I should without a doubt expect them to be at least an inch taller than a poodle of that weight would have been 15-20 years ago.
Does that make sense?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well an oversized toy will be much more refined and weigh less than a Mini of the same height, but as a New Yorker, who must carry my dogs quite a bit, I can tell you that even one extra pound makes a huge difference in comfort when you have them on your shoulder or back for a length of time. As a lap dog fine, for walking fine, to lift up for a minute fine, but no way, no how would I want to be carrying an oversized toy for more than a minute or two!


Oh boy do I agree with you TP. Took 2 of my poodles for a walk around the golf course. One was 5 and the other 5.5 pounds, they decided they were tired and wanted to be carried, about a half a mile home. I thought I would dye, one under each arm and here comes the golf pro, he said. "Looks like you got your hands full, want a ride home." I got on the gold cart so fast it would make you hear spin. So I was carrying 11.5 pounds and they got heavy shortly. That is why I like my 3 and preferable 5 but Bella is between 7 and 8 pounds


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dechi said:


> TP, not oversized toys are big boned. Merlin is only six pounds, which makes him lighter than some regular size toys. When I got him he was 5 pounds. Way too thin, but still, 5-6 pounds are good sizes to carry !


You're right. Merlin, it sounds, towers over Matisse (lol) but is lighter. Matisse isn't fat but he is well muscled and that might be why he's heavier...his legs and butt are sturdy. I don't have any problem hauling my 7 lb dog around for quite a length of time if I need to. (I lift weights. lol.)

I'd definitely prefer a sturdy, fairly good sized toy. Maurice is smaller than I like. I like Matisse's size better. But Maurice was so doggone cute, I couldn't resist. He's darling but yeah...extra caution is needed with these little dogs. He's not even the smallest. Go much smaller and they can have some serious health problems at some point. So, if your puppy will be average or even a little bigger, I think you'll be happy as a lark.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Um, this may sound odd, but follow my thinking on this - the current generation of toy poodles from show breeders like Merlin and Timi are, are more up on leg and more refined than we have ever seen before. I really don't trust my measuring very much, so I am not sure how tall Timi is, but I feel certain that she is over 10" tall. By eye she looks a good 2" taller than 14 year old Teaka, yet Teaka, who I think is 9ish inches, weighs a pound and a half more than her.
> Yet, I would not call Timi over-sized, and you know why - because every single TP in adult trim that I see in the ring is WAY bigger than her. Thus I conclude that in reality, much like they have long chosen to ignore bans on hair spray and coloring in the ring, I believe that there is also a universal agreement to ignore them being over 10" tall.
> This being the case, when I hear breeders saying that a TP is going to go oversized,I think that they mean much bigger than Timi or Merlin! Like oversized for the ring, which is probably at least 13", maybe more!
> My breeder sort of confirmed this for me recently when she warned me that for my next puppy to be the weight that I want, I should without a doubt expect them to be at least an inch taller than a poodle of that weight would have been 15-20 years ago.
> Does that make sense?


It makes a lot of sense to me ! Merlin's dad is definitely over 10' and he's a canadian champion. So yes, you're right, they do tolerate them in the ring.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> You're right. Merlin, it sounds, towers over Matisse (lol) but is lighter. Matisse isn't fat but he is well muscled and that might be why he's heavier...his legs and butt are sturdy. I don't have any problem hauling my 7 lb dog around for quite a length of time if I need to. (I lift weights. lol.)
> 
> I'd definitely prefer a sturdy, fairly good sized toy. Maurice is smaller than I like. I like Matisse's size better. But Maurice was so doggone cute, I couldn't resist. He's darling but yeah...extra caution is needed with these little dogs. He's not even the smallest. Go much smaller and they can have some serious health problems at some point. So, if your puppy will be average or even a little bigger, I think you'll be happy as a lark.


I do like them more sturdy myself, but hey, once you get your little chicken legs one, too late to complain ! ;-)


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

*too tiny to rumble, too heavy to cart about*



Tiny Poodles said:


> Well an oversized toy will be much more refined and weigh less than a Mini of the same height, but as a New Yorker, who must carry my dogs quite a bit, I can tell you that even one extra pound makes a huge difference in comfort when you have them on your shoulder or back for a length of time. As a lap dog fine, for walking fine, to lift up for a minute fine, but no way, no how would I want to be carrying an oversized toy for more than a minute or two!


I am with you on this one. Mister Hobbs was just under 7 lbs and when we would go to the mountains, he'd walk and run a bit and soon would tire and need a lift. After a while, 7 lbs was far too heavy. I have an idea now of what 7 lbs is like to carry in the arms.....hence a solid backpack for carting an 8 pounder.........


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Kassie said:


> Does anyone have photos of their 11 to 12-inch toy poodle (or tiny miniature)?  I would love to see photos and narrative of what that size is like and capable of, as far as outdoors fun and adventure. This will be fun! Thank you!


My girl Sasha is just at 12" and she is an oversized toy. She has very long legs and tiny feet. 

I have attached several pictures from when I first got her up to now. The last 3 pictures she is blind but does not let that stop her. The last picture was taken on her 12th birthday. Sasha just turned 13 last month and it looks like we need to have a photo shoot.

She is the sweetest dog I have ever met. There is not a mean bone in her body. She has a nose that won't quit! She can sniff out people food a block away. She loves to go to events and meet people and other dogs and cats. She loves children and I have to run after her if she hears a child's voice she starts running toward them no matter what is in the way. 

She is very adventuresome she loves to go to my sister's house and sniff out deer, you would think she is a hound instead of a poodle. I forget sometimes that she is blind.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My little Cayenne is only 3 pounds and she is a tough little thing. When I take her to my friends house who has grass, (I have bark chips) she flat lays out and runs. Actually, I take cooked chicken her favorite, so when I call her I say, "Cayenne come, CHICKEN". She will turn on a dime. That is the only time she is outside as the bark chip is to tough to run on. As I mentioned I do not allow her to jump on anything, but when she sees something outside she really jumps high standing on her back legs. Bella never jumps or her back legs, vet said they were week, but she ups with her front feet coming off the ground, when excited or trying to tell me she wants something. Luckly never had an problems with her legs.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Marcie said:


> My girl Sasha is just at 12" and she is an oversized toy. She has very long legs and tiny feet.
> 
> I have attached several pictures from when I first got her up to now. The last 3 pictures she is blind but does not let that stop her. The last picture was taken on her 12th birthday. Sasha just turned 13 last month and it looks like we need to have a photo shoot.
> 
> ...


Aw she is is beautiful, my little Cayenne will eventually go blind she has an eye desease for the last 5 yars 3 to 5 drops a day of medication and artificial tears.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Marcie said:


> My girl Sasha is just at 12" and she is an oversized toy. She has very long legs and tiny feet.
> 
> I have attached several pictures from when I first got her up to now. The last 3 pictures she is blind but does not let that stop her. The last picture was taken on her 12th birthday. Sasha just turned 13 last month and it looks like we need to have a photo shoot.
> 
> ...


Sasha looks like a lovely lady with "legs that go for days"! The more I am reading the posts, the more I am seeing that I made the right choice in getting an oversized toy for my own personal life style. Thank you all for sharing. I hope this thread goes on and on....its marvelous. 

My Father is the one whom got me to think about getting a toy, "just a little bit bigger". His toy, named Kopper, I bought him, a few months after my Mister was born. My Mister was tiny, fragile, all legs himself, standing 9 inches. My Dad's poodle, grew to be oversized, only slightly, but more body than leg, so he was sturdier, heavier boned. My Dad's Kopper was a fiery little red head and he would jump in the above ground pool and go swimming. My dad had him wear a life vest most days in the summer, and when not able to watch him, my Dad would pull up the ladder. That darn poodle, maybe 11 inches high, would launch off the boats and swim in the St. Lawrence River. He is 12 years old today and my Dad said, if he lost his beloved Kopper, he would want another "just like him. Same thing". He is sturdy enough to play, swim, dance and small enough to ride in the scooter and carry. I had been leaning towards getting a miniature, but after talking to my Dad, I realized I would miss that precious size, I just needed one just "a little bit more sturdy - just a touch bigger so that I wouldn't have to worry so much".


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I do like them more sturdy myself, but hey, once you get your little chicken legs one, too late to complain ! ;-)


Well, Matisse isn't that stocky. He's what's the word....sinewy? He's still pretty delicate _looking_ but strong legs with these little smooth, taut muscles...not much loose skin that isn't filled with something. lol. (eta: oh, duh...you can see what Matisse looks like in my siggy. Just sort of a medium build I'd say)

Oh, and about carrying these little rascals...I find that more than the weight bothering me after some time, just having my arm bent so long gets me. It wouldn't matter if I wasn't carrying anything...or just my phone. Having to keep my elbow bent for a long time makes my arm worn out. But I can carry measly little Matisse or Maurice for a block anyhow. I think if you're going to have to carry these little fellas, some kind of back pack thing would be ideal. I've never had to carry mine for a long ways...sometimes I pick them up if I see a big dog that looks questionable coming our way.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

MY 12" 15 lb silver Mini Fannie, is stockier and my 13" 10 lb silver beige toy Baby is a twig


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I'm betting that whatever the size Fenton will be, you will love him to death and he will be perfect for cuddling!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

twyla said:


> MY 12" 15 lb silver Mini Fannie, is stockier and my 13" 10 lb silver beige toy Baby is a twig
> 
> Its kinda like....who can really know how much or how little an oversized toy will weigh and how much or how little bone they will have.....It's a riddle of a puzzle! LOL


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I really wanted another over-sized toy but both my young poodles are 10" and 7 1/4 ~ 7 1/2 lbs, I wouldn't want anything smaller than that. Just to let folks know Fannie is Flower's mother and Flower was out of two small minis and is 10" tall at her prime 10lbs


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Merlin is an oversized toy and exactly 12 inches high x 12,5 inches long.
> 
> He weighs about 6 lbs.


And my oh my doesn't Merlin have fetching pom poms on his Miami ! Gorgeous!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

My Oliver is an oversize Toy, guessed at around 11 1/2 inches but he's never been in a wicket to truly tell. While my guy is very lovable and he offers affection, he is absolutely not cuddly like getting in my lap and me kissing him all over like I do my cat. Oliver has his cuddly moments, but they are exactly that. Moments. Otherwise, he wants to be action man or chewing man or tissue tearing/eating (ARGH) man. Not cuddly man.

So I think it's more temperament/personality/nature than anything. Lots of pics of super cuddly Standard Poodles on laps here in PF seem to bear out my belief.

I think you'll be fine, but on walks where Fenton will be exposed to nature, consider using a comfortable well-fitted harness and long line, to be yanked should the unthinkable ever come to pass. Here in the Bay Area right now, we are having to re-evaluate our walk areas what with the preponderance of coyotes who've moved in (and stolen some small dogs from owners).


----------



## Archie2014 (May 10, 2016)

This is Archie, a 9lbs and 11" toy poodle. Was supposed to be 6lbs, but sprouted like a weed!














Him cuddled up with my hubby!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Archie2014 said:


> This is Archie, a 9lbs and 11" toy poodle. Was supposed to be 6lbs, but sprouted like a weed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Archie, that face, so full of the comic. Is he a funny pup? He reminds me so much of my Dad's red toy poodle whom is forever launching himself into waters to swim or hitching scooter rides. What a lovely dog full of character and humour in his photo....


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Streetcar said:


> My Oliver is an oversize Toy, guessed at around 11 1/2 inches but he's never been in a wicket to truly tell. While my guy is very lovable and he offers affection, he is absolutely not cuddly like getting in my lap and me kissing him all over like I do my cat. Oliver has his cuddly moments, but they are exactly that. Moments. Otherwise, he wants to be action man or chewing man or tissue tearing/eating (ARGH) man. Not cuddly man.
> 
> So I think it's more temperament/personality/nature than anything. Lots of pics of super cuddly Standard Poodles on laps here in PF seem to bear out my belief.
> 
> I think you'll be fine, but on walks where Fenton will be exposed to nature, consider using a comfortable well-fitted harness and long line, to be yanked should the unthinkable ever come to pass. Here in the Bay Area right now, we are having to re-evaluate our walk areas what with the preponderance of coyotes who've moved in (and stolen some small dogs from owners).


I lived in Alberta before moving to the Island. Fortunately, on the Island, we do not have coyotes. In Alberta, on the farm, there were very bold and very aggressive coyotes, and I heard many stories of dogs being taken right off a short leash. Please take caution. Where the coyotes range in close with no fear, a long leash won't save a dog, no matter the size (when they pack up). Thank you for bringing this up. It is required reading. Blessings.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you look here you will see pictures of Lily (22 3/4" and 36-37 pounds) with my mom's mpoo Wolfie who is about 9-10 pounds and about 11-12 inches. http://www.poodleforum.com/members/5730-lily-cd-re-album997-lily-her-little-cousin-wolfie.html


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> If you look here you will see pictures of Lily (22 3/4" and 36-37 pounds) with my mom's mpoo Wolfie who is about 9-10 pounds and about 11-12 inches. http://www.poodleforum.com/members/5730-lily-cd-re-album997-lily-her-little-cousin-wolfie.html




Wolfie looks taller than 12 inches in pic, or at least taller than Zoe who is about 12 inches. Never really got her to sit that still to get an accurate measure.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

glorybeecosta said:


> Aw she is is beautiful, my little Cayenne will eventually go blind she has an eye desease for the last 5 yars 3 to 5 drops a day of medication and artificial tears.


I meant Bella the oldest one would go blind not Cayenne


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mom2Zoe said:


> Wolfie looks taller than 12 inches in pic, or at least taller than Zoe who is about 12 inches. Never really got her to sit that still to get an accurate measure.



I've never gotten an accurate measurement on him, but I really don't think Wolfie is taller than 12". He definitely doesn't weigh more than 9+ pounds though.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Well, Matisse isn't that stocky. He's what's the word....sinewy?


Athletic?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Athletic?


Yes, kind of like a swimmer vs. a body builder. lol.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Yes, kind of like a swimmer vs. a body builder. lol.


Wiry?


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Teddy will be oversized. How big is Fenton now?. Is he 8 weeks? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

sarahebeth said:


> Teddy will be oversized. How big is Fenton now?. Is he 8 weeks?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Hi Sarahebeth, Fenton is 8 weeks old today. Usually the breeder sends update videos and photos on Wednesdays to keep me in the loop of his development. I love the see all of the positings and watch all of the poodle pups grow up. I have a special eye out on Teddy, as he is brown and as you say, will go a little oversized. And Teddy, seems like a card.....


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Kassie said:


> Hi Sarahebeth, Fenton is 8 weeks old today. Usually the breeder sends update videos and photos on Wednesdays to keep me in the loop of his development. I love the see all of the positings and watch all of the poodle pups grow up. I have a special eye out on Teddy, as he is brown and as you say, will go a little oversized. And Teddy, seems like a card.....


Ha! A card for sure! Ask the breeder how much he weighs and we can compare.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

